# Thinking about putting together a SOFLO DIYMA GTG



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Like it says just trying to gauge interest for a proper venue.
Will be on a Sunday at a public park near the morikami museum and Japanese gardens in Delray Beach, FL


----------

